# Kuttelflecke



## davinchiss88

Hallo Leute, 

alles gut bei euch...?

also meine Frage: Konnt ihr bitte zu mir "kuttelflecke" auf Spanisch uebersetzen?

Der ganze Satz ist "Kuttelflecke und Annas Ueberraschung".

Danke schon!

Bis bald.


----------



## davinchiss88

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Thread mit der gleichlautenden Anfrage (nach englischer Übersetzung) aus dem Deutsch-Forum zusammengefasst.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Tripe

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripe


----------



## davinchiss88

es tut mir Leid, aber das Internet ist fuer mich in dieseer Moment verboten!
Wenn du mir das tiefer erklaeren, werde ich dir dafúr viel bedanken!


----------



## davinchiss88

ich verstehe das Wort aber, was meint dieses Wort im Satz? oder wie kann man das genau begreiffen?....


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Kuttelflecken sind nicht gerade ein alltägliches Essen. Viele Menschen empfinden es sogar als eklig. Insofern kann man schon überrascht sein, wenn einem das angeboten wird. Aber dein Satz klingt mehr nach einer Überschrift. Es kann also auch sein, dass die beiden Dinge "Kuttelflecken" und "Annas Überraschung" gar nichts miteinander zu tun haben.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo davinchiss88 

Kutteln (oder Kaldaunen) sind "tripas" auf Spanisch (Quelle: LEO online dictionary).

Die Zusammenstellung "Kuttelflecken und Annas Überraschung" ist eine Überschrift aus primolo.de (so erzählt mir Onkel Google ). Die beiden Dinge haben nur in der Geschichte etwas miteinander zu tun.

Es gab Kutteln zu essen. Und danach hatte Anna eine Überraschung.


----------



## davinchiss88

JAaaa genau, es haengt von das Jungen´s Besuch zu eine Polnische Familie, die Kuttelflecke essen. Der Jung spricht ueber das Essen und besonders ueber seine Liebe Annas Ueberraschung.  Danke ich bgreiffe alles, sie sind der Hammer!!!


----------



## Turmalin

Man sagt auch "callos", z. B. "callos a la madrileña" = Kuttelflecken auf Madrider Art. Das ist mit Tomatensoße und sehr schmackhaft ;-)
Un saludo


----------



## davinchiss88

Danke schon, wir essen das gleiche, in dem Land wir wohnen.


----------

